# [OT] aixgl i stery

## Mr Adam

Chciałęm się dowiedzieć czy żeby korzystać z aixgl'a mozna mieć zamknięte sterowniki?

Jeżeli nie, jak się nazywają otwarte sterowniki ati? Jaka jest ich strona internetowa? 

Czy moja karta radeon 9000 da sobie rade z obsłużeniem aixgl'a?

----------

## kfiaciarka

poszukaj o r300 na forum bo są topiki, a homepage oczywiscie http://r300.sf.net => to sie przeliczyłem... r300 to od r9500 wzwyż.:/ Zamiast tego zajzyj tutaj i tutaj_2  :Smile: 

Co do aiglx to na zamknietych póki co ne działa bo nie maja odpowieniego rozszerzenia które otwarte stery mają. Tylko musisz być swiadomy że na r300 spadnie ci ich wydajnosci i to znacznie. Za to na zamknietych mozesz miec xgl  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr Adam

a xgl też wymaga otwartych sterowników?

----------

## kfiaciarka

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL

----------

## Mr Adam

```
    *  Radeon 9000 mobility (R9100IGP)

          o Chipset: RV250?

          o Driver: DRI-exa

          o Notes: Device-ID: 5835 (1002-5835-000*) 
```

co to za sterowniki? DRI-exa? To są te otwarte?

----------

## mbar

Mi aixgl działa na otwartych sterownikach na Radeon Mobility M7 i Radeonie X800XL, więc nie masz się co przejmować. Wszystko jest w portage.

----------

## Zwierzak

Taka stara karta działą spokojnie na sterach drm/dri w jadrze i sterowniku radeon dla X'ów. Sam mam tę kartę na komputerze i kiedy używałem otwartych sterół to wydajność była dokładnie taka sama na obu sterownikach! Nie zapomnij tylko dopowiedniego wpisu w xorg.conf i zaznaczeniu ich dla modułu w jadrze.

----------

## muzg

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=560&num=1

----------

## Mr Adam

to jeszcze przed instalacją spytam, co polecacie?

xgl czy aixgl?

podobno aixgl to przyszłość

----------

## kfiaciarka

zależy co chesz robić na swoim gentoo:) otwarte stery mają osiągi i z graniem może być cięzko.Zresztą wiesz co? Możesz mieć xgl obok aiglx i testować na zmiane:)

----------

## joker

A jest taka opcja? ati + aixgl + beryl ? w sumie konfiguracja aixgl sprowadza sie do kilku wpisow w xorg.conf (korzystalem z opisu instalacji z gentoo-wiki) ale przy uruchamianiu beryl-manager on cos marudzi ze na tym ekranie to juz jest jakis inny wm (chyba jeszcze znikaja mi dekoracje okien, juz nie pamietam)

----------

## mbar

 *joker wrote:*   

> A jest taka opcja? ati + aixgl + beryl ?

 

Tak, mam tak u siebie na laptopie i desktopie, tylko to działa jedynie z kde, gnome lub xfce4.

----------

## muzg

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> zależy co chesz robić na swoim gentoo:) otwarte stery mają osiągi i z graniem może być cięzko.Zresztą wiesz co? Możesz mieć xgl obok aiglx i testować na zmiane:)

 

z xglem wogle nieda sie grac

----------

## psycepa

 *joker wrote:*   

> A jest taka opcja? ati + aixgl + beryl ? w sumie konfiguracja aixgl sprowadza sie do kilku wpisow w xorg.conf (korzystalem z opisu instalacji z gentoo-wiki) ale przy uruchamianiu beryl-manager on cos marudzi ze na tym ekranie to juz jest jakis inny wm (chyba jeszcze znikaja mi dekoracje okien, juz nie pamietam)

 

jesli znikaja dekoracje okien (co u mnie rowniez ma miejsce) wystarczy zrobic co nastepuje:

prawym jednomlaskiem na ikonce beryl managera i

wybrac odpowiedni win manager (beryl zamiast compiz)

wybrac dekoratora okien

przeldaowac jeden albo drugi w razie potrzeby

po jednej lub kilku z tych operacji dekoracje mi wracaja, generlanie jest tak ze mam compiz bodajze jako fallback managera, wiec jak sie beryl wykopyrtnie znikaja dekoracje, jak wybiore ponownie beryla wszystko wraca do normy

HTH

greetz

----------

## joker

problem w tym ze nie pojawia mi sie ikonka beryla, a przy jego starcie mam:

```
joker@genbox ~ $ beryl-manager

joker@genbox ~ $ which: no compiz in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no compiz in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no metacity in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no xfwm4 in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no wmaker in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no blackbox in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no openbox in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no icewm in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no enlightenment in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no yawd in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no gtk-window-decorator in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no metacity in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no xfwm4 in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no wmaker in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no blackbox in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no openbox in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no icewm in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no enlightenment in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no compiz in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no compiz in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no metacity in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/ati/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

** (beryl-manager:8964): WARNING **: Couldn't find a Selection Owner, perhaps no WM running?

Otherwise, manually kill your wm, and report the bug to the developers, it doesn't follow the standards.

Falling back to looking for a defined WM in xlsclients.
```

A na ktorych sterownikach to ma dzialac, otwartych czy zamknietych? Tak czy siak probowalem i na tych i na tych  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

a odpalasz to z konsoli czy spod terminala w Xach ?

bo ja widzisz robie tak (jeszcze sie nei zastanawialem jak to zmienic, nie mam czasu  :Razz:  )

ze odpalam kde a dopiero potem 'Wykonaj polecenie' i uruchamiam beryl-managera, no i bangla

dodam jeszcze ze mam i810 i stery bodajze otwarte  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

Probowalem dopiero po uruchomieniu kde, probowalem od razu zamiast kwin i nic.

Moja karta to Radeon 9550.

----------

## psycepa

hmm tak sobie mysle po co on compiza szuka? masz go zainstalowanego ?

moze jakos w ustawieniach masz compiza jako fallback managera (tak jak ja:) ) i on dlatego tego potrzebuje, 

moze gdybys zmienil to w tych ustawieniach na dajmy na to kwin to by poszlo ?

no i z radeonem jako takim to nie pomoge bo nigdy nie mialem  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

@joker,

to zrób ps ax i zobacz czy gdzies nie masz przypadkiem "niedobitego" beryl-managera, jak masz to go skilluj.

Przy okazji chiałbym powiedzieć że przy xorg-server z use aiglx wszystko lepiej działa, bo np pod xgl+beryl jak odpale cos korzystajacego z opengl 3d to od razu wywala mnie z x'ów:/ Za to nei wiem czemu przestało mi działać atl+f2 w kde :/

----------

## psycepa

moze beryl przechwycil skort? poszukaj w beryl-managerze na kartach keyboard czy gdzies nie jest zaznaczone

----------

## muzg

w tych sterownikach dri radon9550 gelxgears 1600 ale jak cos kompiluje to 30 czego to moze byc wina?

----------

## andrzejk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ** (beryl-manager:8964): WARNING **: Couldn't find a Selection Owner, perhaps no WM running?
> 
> Otherwise, manually kill your wm, and report the bug to the developers, it doesn't follow the standards.
> ...

 

Miałem to samo  kilowanie pomagało tylko do najbliższego restartu po restarcie lub wylogowaniu i zalogowaniu problem wracał. Po dzisiejszym 

```
layman -s ALL 
```

i

```
 emerge -Dupv world 
```

problem sam zniknął. W razie czego spróbuj odmaskować wersie 9999.

Teraz za to czasami wariuje emerald  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi aixgl działa na otwartych sterownikach na Radeon Mobility M7 i Radeonie X800XL, więc nie masz się co przejmować. Wszystko jest w portage.

 

A móŋłbyś podesłać jakiś link jak skonfigurowałeś xorga z otwartymi sterami do ati (nigdy ich nie testowałem) mnie na Radeonie Mobility 9600 i zamkniętych sterownikach nie chicało ruszyć. Chętnie bym poobserwował jaka jest różnica w wydajności pomiędzy Aiglx i XGL.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> z xglem wogle nieda sie grac
> 
> 

 

Przepraszam ale votum seperatum  :Wink: :

Jeśli dasz w parametrach uruchamiani XGLa -xorgAc

To możesz uruchamiać gry na displayu Xorga czyli np:

```

DISPLAY=:93 /usr/games/bin/armyops

```

Jeśli uruchamiasz XGLa na 1 displayu to zamiast 93 trzeba wstawić 94

I AA rusza można sobie pograć zakończyć i wrócić do działającego XGLa bez restartowania Xow i kończenia sesji logowania u mnie to działa bez pudła.

Przepraszam, że nieco OT. i za dwa oddzielne posty też przepraszam  :Wink: 

-- argasek edit (merge 2 postów)

----------

## joker

dzisiaj sprobowalem aiglx i beryla na laptopie (ati x700) pod kde. efekt taki: odpalam beryl-managera, pojawia sie logo beryla i wywala mi X'y  :Smile: 

----------

## Dael...

witam... mam radka 9600pro...

postepowalem wedlug instrukcji gentoo wiki, howto aiglx orgz howto beryl...

po starcie kde jest ikona bryla, ale po zaladowaniu kde wszystkie okna sa zamazane i od razu wm zmienia sie na Kwim...

proba zaladowania beryla jako wm konczy sie komunikatem: Program obsługujący uległ awarii dwukrotnie w ciągu minuty i został w zaiazku z tym wyłączone w tej sesji"...

jesli moglibyscie mnie przynajmniej nakierowac w jakich logach szukac pomoc, to bylbym wdzieczny...

----------

